# stomp pads vs 3M Bumpons



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

I just wrapped my board and I don't want to cover up the graphic near the inside of the rear binding. There are several clear 1-piece stomp pads, but I don't want to use those. I'd rather go with studs. I've just started looking, but I haven't found any clear ones that I liked and it seems you get about 9 studs for $12-$14. I wonder if the adhesive on 3M Bumpons will stand up to the task. What do you think? My only fear with the clear full pads is that it may turn translucent yellow over time. Can you valid or invalidate this? 

For example:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

They should last a while. I had some dollar store knockoffs on one of my decks and they were on there a while.

Clean the board with isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol if you can. That will help em stick :thumbsup:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can buy the Dakine clear spikes just like those, they come in a square sheet but it doesn't take much to cut them up individually. The benefit over the 3m is that they are bigger and have a more pronounced spike giving you more traction.


----------



## NSI (Jan 14, 2013)

My husband put studs on my board (NS Infinity) because a stomp pad definitely would have covered some of the awesome artwork on it. He cleaned the area with denatured alcohol and then placed the studs in three rows of three matching it up to my boot prior to actually adhering them the the board. They are awesome! They are not at all loose after 4 days out boardin and they are great as far as grip. Put it this way we ride at a hill where people for some damn reason decide to stand below the lift landing area so you constantly are trying to avoid them so you don't wreck your board and my foot has never slipped off trying to avoid those people. I bought ones made by Demon. My husband has the same ones on one of his boards and he likes them as well and his board has had more hill time than mine and they are still stuck like day one. Hope this helps a little.



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

The "Dakine modular stomp pad" is clear I have it on one of my boards and you can't even tell its there


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

JBthe3rd said:


> The "Dakine modular stomp pad" is clear I have it on one of my boards and you can't even tell its there


I was looking at that one, but couldn't find pics of it on a board. The other problem is the opaque "Dakine" on the middle pad. You got any pics of it on yours?

Thanks to all for the response so far.


----------



## NSI (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's a picture of the Demon studs on my board and you can see with the nice artwork why I didn't want it covered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a clear Dakine iron cross, here's what it looks like after 4 years (25-30 days a year) Well over 100 days on it. I got a new board this year and didn't put a stomp pad on it at all and really don't miss it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NSI said:


> Put it this way we ride at a hill where people for some damn reason decide to stand below the lift landing area so you constantly are trying to avoid them so you don't wreck your board and my foot has never slipped off trying to avoid those people.


I'm really coming around to BuronAvenger's way of looking at these types of things -- just run them the fuck over. How clueless are some people? You REALLY can't see the big cable/chair thing with the people getting off?

If you're wondering what's got me all cranky, I had a group of people walk right through the unloading area today, left to right, as I was coming up to get off. With my wife's recent injury, I have no patience and I yelled at them to FUCKING MOVE. They moved.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

^ I almost flipped out at some kids today. They were behind me on a chair, had they been in front of me I would have thrown them and their boards in the woods. One of them fell immediately when trying to get off the chair.. he not only takes his sweet time getting up, but his friend comes by and teases him, then the kid who fell decides it's a good idea to play fight with his friend right in front of the the chairs.. The operator stops the lift but doesn't say anything at all to these kids, he just watches them act like idiots.

As for stomp pads, yeah.. what everyone else said.


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's my board. I just don't want to put anything over Gaara's face, but it seems the clear pads are very clear and stay that way (thnx JeffreyCH) for while.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I can see why you don't want cover ant part of the graphics, looks nice :thumbsup:

You said that was as wrap? I'm wondering how well a pad will stick to the wrap? Or if you run the risk of having the pad pull up on the graphic? Just a couple random thoughts, I have no idea how durable these wraps are. Maybe someone else who has more experience with wrapped boards will chime in.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

JBthe3rd said:


> The "Dakine modular stomp pad" is clear I have it on one of my boards and you can't even tell its there


Yeah I like this one, I have it in clear and black


----------

